

A new JavaScript pattern that saved my project - duckness
http://javascriptweblog.wordpress.com/2010/12/07/namespacing-in-javascript/

======
nxn
I wouldn't really consider this as a "new" pattern, it's been around for as
long as I can remember. It's pretty popular in jQuery plugins.

I would recommend, however, against declaring the functions directly on the
object you're putting them into. Declare them somewhere else in the closure
and just assign them by name on the object you're creating. This way at least
the functions are shared instead of being created every time a new object is
created.

